# Quail cage in the making



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought a two tiered ferret cage off craigslist. Going to convert it into a four tiered quail cage.
Bought some wire shelving from Home Depot. A couple of drop pans from petco.
The wire shelves I have installed on an angle, so the eggs can roll towards the doors. The wire shelving is a little less width than the cage. The eggs should roll down to the front and drop into the drop pan. So I will probably make a divider on the pan to keep poop separate from eggs.
I'll keep updating as we move along!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

*Dust pans*

The cage came with all the ferret toys. The only thing I found salvageable was the corner plastic bowls (have no idea what it was used for by ferrets...maybe a bath) I'll clean these up and reuse as dust baths for the quail.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Sounds like litter boxes... XD But they will work as dust baths too!

I love that cage!


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Started doing a little painting and got my feeder and water cups in. Measured out and cut the holes for the feeders. Parts are going on and being taken off constantly as I keep plugging away on this quail pen.


----------

